

Ads implant false memories.. - tim_sw
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/05/ads-implant-false-memories

======
xspence
Could this constitute the idea of first degree inception? Getting someone to
believe a false, or artificial idea (maybe similar to that of when you upload
a custom payload), to someone's mind and using that artificially foreign data
to trick the victim into believing something. I could see how this could be an
ethical issue or delema. However, the usage of implementing artificial
concepts to get the user to regurgitate information that was not there or
trigger remembering information that they might have forgotten brings up the
idea of interrogation. On the flip side it could be used to filter information
in patients who experienced trauma and were involved in a crime. Maybe this
might be the first step in an alternative to hacking the mind - without
electronics, but with memories. Of course it must be voluntary or implemented
in an unnoticeable manner.

I find this stuff facinating.

